# How sickening is this!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a look at this article...it's gonna make your blood boil    

http://lifestyle.aol.co.uk/parenting/toddler/women-escape-jail-over-toddler-fight/article/20070420103309990003

They should have been put away.

Isn't there any justice in this country?   

Vicki x

/links


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Words cant express what I felt when I read this, its disgusting.
When I voted yes, I also noticed that 3% of people were 'not sure' whether they should be jailed and 2% said 'no' !!! What kind of people were reading this.

Woman like them should be locked up and the key thrown away.

Rant over, but definately not forgotton (especially for those poor children)

Sharon x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

That is so awful!!

Kate xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

my god how can people be so cruel! and as shabba mentioned - why do some (luckily a minority) people not think these people should be jailed!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

They should be locked up and forcibly sterilised so they can't have more kids.   kids taken off them and adopted out to a loving home.

I say to people don't get sterilised because you just don't know what may happen but in this case it's perfectly justified.


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

Unfortunately it is something that is happening in this country behind closed doors which people do not get to see.

I have the unenviable task of having to go and deal with these people before Social Services get involved


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

No wonder in what rocks whats sucks you said work !!!

Great job, keep up the good work, maybe one day we'll be rid of these vermin

Sharon x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Vermin!!!...Thats an insult to rodents and pigeons!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Too true Vicki xx


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

I think the word "shotgun" springs to mind at time but in this politically correct world these people get away with it coz "it would not be fair on the child to take it away from the parents"

Complete and utter bull


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

100% agree Mac!


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

These people get away with this sort of abuse to kids but you do it to an animal or drop a piece of litter and you get taken to court the next day and given a massive fine. Where is the justice in the world?

Why do they let people away with it? It just sends out the message to other people that they can do it.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

I to have experienced children being abused like this in numerous ways, it used to anger me so much.

I almost wanted to meet there so called parents to do the same back to them. 

I cannot understand there mentality, i think that people like this do not deserve to walk on the same ground and breath the same air as these children. 

I have seen so many sad things when i worked in the NHS and sadly like Max said it goes on behind closed doors, and someone has to pick up the pieces. 

I read things like this and it makes us more determind to Adopt and save the poor little souls from such a terrible life.

Sorry for the rant, but it a sore subject for me


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

I am with you Jon. If there are people out there who can help these poor souls then I wish them the best of luck


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

I was really upset when I saw this on the news tonight one of the women said she did it to her kids too to toughen them up!   

I also hate Eastenders just now with poor Ben being abused by that b*tch Stella, I hope she gets her comeuppance soon    It makes my blood boil!!!


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Mama Smurf said:


> I was really upset when I saw this on the news tonight one of the women said she did it to her kids too to toughen them up!
> 
> I also hate Eastenders just now with poor Ben being abused by that b*tch Stella, I hope she gets her comeuppance soon   It makes my blood boil!!!


Hi ya,

They come out with some good answers these people, if you want your kids to be tough send them to boxing lessons.

What a load of rubbish these people come out with, do they really think that everybody is so gullible


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Just thought I'd mention, they didn't actually get off nor just get suspended sentences, they got community service orders.  For women like them having to get off their backsides and actually do something useful for society might be a worse punishment than festering in jail.  They don't sound like the kinda people who'd enjoy doing something for others

I feel so sorry for those poor children and I really hope cheshire that they get a nice new home thanks to people like you who only want to love them and be kind to them  

Claire x


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

It's good to at least feel I'm not the only person who has been really upset by this. I saw it on the news today and it actually made me cry.  How can people who behave like this still keep their children ? One of the other posters was spot on when she said that the children should be adopted to a loving home. 
At least 95% of the public know what's right even if the Judge was a total w*[email protected]


----------



## guava (Apr 17, 2007)

Life Sucks! We already know that. 

At least social services will be keeping an eye on these children from now on. It's the others out there behind closed doors that I feel sorry for right now.

From my own personal experience, I had to endure mental & physical torture from a tot until I was a teenager. Until social services were tipped off by a class mate, got involved & did something to try help rid me of my violent father. So thank God these kids are still young. It's not fun enduring until you are a teen, bullied at home. Then being bullied at school because you introvert into yourself to get away. Kids think you are weird & you become a target for them too. And believe me some kids can be very cruel too.


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Guava   lots of love to you. It just upsets me so much to hear about this. I am SO protective over my niece and nephew and obviously now, my owndaughter. I can't abide anyone who is mean and callous enough to pick on a child. I am so sorry you had to endure what you did  

As for those 'mothers' well they've been named and shamed now so life will never be the same again for them. I hope they carry that weight around for the rest of their lives. 

My brother has terminal cancer. He's 35 and has two children aged 4 and 7. WHY do the good people suffer? He dotes on his children and it's utterly devastating. Then you switch on the news and you get b******s like this.... 

sorry for rant. Just sometimes I am so angry at the unfairness of life. 

Fran x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

It is a sad and awful story, but like guava has kind of pointed out, it is only the tip of the iceburg and what goes on behind closed doors goes much much deeper, sadly life can be pretty awful and we wouldnt know about it for some children.  

guava hunni


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I just dont know what is wrong with people, a child is precious and a gift....not a human punchbag, I wish someone would tie them women up and beat them with hairbrushes and taunts...it truly makes me sick!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I have to agree with what has been written about these nasty pieces of work!!!! Hopefully the children will go on to have a wonderful life with people that love them and care about them, it's good that their "mum" will never be given custody of them again. If she does go on to have more children, I hope that social services will be keeping a close eye on them (in a perfect world, none of these sick people will have a child again!!!)


Tina xx


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Are the kids being taken out of the care of their "mother"?  I hope so so they can go to a home where they are loved and appreciated.  It makes me so mad the way kids are treated sometimes.  I wish there was some kind of "parent" test you had to pass before you were allowed to have a child!


----------



## guava (Apr 17, 2007)

A big   to everyone here.

Punishment isn't always the answer. I would love to       but unfortunately it would make me just as bad as them. And though we might like the idea of sending them to jail & they probably wouldn't be treated that nicely, as even most criminals probably draw the line at child abuse. They would probably come out feeling really hard done by & with even more ideas of how to harm children. Also by just adopting the children out these people will probably just go have more, or even be looking after friends children & do the same. The answer is to look at why they want to do the things they do, to make them see it's wrong for themself. To get them to mix with people who are 'normal', with a councilor if that's what it takes. The main priority should be to reeducate them, to force them to grow up. It's never going to be a quick fix & they will need close supervision too in an ideal world.

It seems a bit unfair though that a loving family with no history or proof of abuse can have all their children taken away, even have all future babies they may go on to have taken away from them at birth w/o any say on the matter. Based entirely on the fact one child of theirs had suffered a few broken bones. Even though no proof of abuse etc. is present. And a family history of a medical condition that could cause it is proved & the test to diagnose it has been found to be inaccurate/flawed. And by the time it's been proved a condition caused it, all their children have been adopted out & lost forever. Yet there is actual indisputable proof of a woman's crime in this case & she seems to just get a slap on the wrist.

Social services/health visitors etc. need to be able to make regular surprise visits to everyone/anyone with children under school age. To give them the power to enter a premises anytime & with no notice given. To make it common place so that people up to no good have something to fear. And to make it a very public thing to name & shame those found harming/endangering children. Social services also needs to have a more welcoming image for children, to be rescuers for children. Not those who take them away from their mum & dad. I remember when I was young & my mother knew my father hit me, though she didn't know it was all the time. I remember her saying if I tell anyone about my dad hurting me, social services will find out & they will take me & I might not see her again. Also she feared my father might shoot us (he did have licenced guns in the house). I loved my mother & would have put up with anything not to be parted. 

Although probably not relevant as these children are very young. A lot of children being harmed, who are shy may not go out with friends. May not see other mothers/fathers & may not even know how they are being treated is wrong. Though young children can be very forgiving anyway even if they know it's not right.

There should be more advertising aimed at children to let them know how 'normal' parents behave & that they should talk to a teacher if they think they are not being treated right. Though a lot of children probably fear a teacher knows/has seen their parents & may be 'on their side'. Children can be abused at any age & at anytime so there should be constant advertising aimed to help them (I don't know if there is, I haven't seen any aimed at children- just toy/junk adds). They should make more public the childline number, let them know they can always find access to somewhere where the parent won't be, to call it. I had no idea it was there when I was younger. Not sure how it works but I think more children in need would use it if they were told it was in confidence/free & their parents will not know they called & the number, won't appear on a bill or anywhere they can find out. Once children are of school age in theory they have an outlet away from their parents to be able to talk without fear of being heard by a parent. But they may need to be reassured they will not be hurting anyone by telling. A child's biggest fear may not even be the pain they are in, but that someone else they love will be caused pain or even death by their actions     . It's not enough to rely on them to just come out & say. They would probably need encouragement. Though this could be counterproductive & result in some children making up stories of abuse to get attention. It is surely worth it to find the children in real need.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi all,

This is such an emotive subject and one that has graced our local paper headlines at the moment as it all happened down here.

The women showed no remorse at all and it seems at though it was the maternal grandmother who was the ringleader and said it happened to 'toughen them up'   I'm sorry but that is just such a copout answer to look tough herself in front of the cameras/papers!! It does not justify what they all did!! In my opinion the 'mother' of the children seems easily led by her own mother and seems to have no understanding of what being a mother entails as she hasn't had a positive role model herself and at 21 seems still a child herself. I'm not sure what they would have gained by being locked away seeing as what we hear about prisons being so cushy, but I'm sure whatever their community service is,  I hope it will be tough for them after being so high profile in the media. Who knows... 

On a positive note, the children are being cared for by their 'paternal' grandparents and family and are being shown a lot of love and affection by them in order to forget/alleviate the ordeal that they have been through. It has been reported that the children involved have shown signs of behavioural problems such as aggression, tantrums etc so all the love they get right now and beyond is what is needed. The 'paternal' family have condemmed the sentence that these women have been given and there has also been a major outcry of responses printed in the local paper.

It is a truly terrible incident and one that I hope and pray is never, ever repeated.
 to you all

Carla
XXX


----------



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

its all wrong!!!
this made me angry too, i thinks its disgusting they should of been locked up no questions asked! 
disgusting people!!!


----------

